# Member Pics!



## NYAngel98 (Dec 6, 2004)

I know it's sometimes hard to see everyone in a small avatar pic... so I thought maybe we could post some pic's of ourselves - (and SO's if you want LOL) - Here's yours truly at Applebee's one night - sans makeup (gross) and my S.O. Leo... He just finished up working at the shop (he owns a 4x4/fabrication co.) so Ignore the fact that he is dirty &amp; nasty! (&amp; the wierd face he's making! LOL)




So I'm sure we'd all like to meet each other 'face to face' - so feel free to post your pics!!


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 6, 2004)

*shuffles feet, looks at ground, embarrassed*

Umm...I'm fairly computer savvy, but how exactly do I go about doing that?



Does it have to be on the net somewhere already? I probably could figure it out, but mebbe not, lol, so thought I'd ask...

Oh, and very cute pic, btw!


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh that is a great pic!!! Let's see if I can find one:

_From Left to Right: Yours Truly, Anthony (oldest son), Little Cameron, Reija in Red, Chris (my brother), and Mom on the end._










Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

I know it's sometimes hard to see everyone in a small avatar pic... so I thought maybe we could post some pic's of ourselves - (and SO's if you want LOL) - Here's yours truly at Applebee's one night - sans makeup (gross) and my S.O. Leo... He just finished up working at the shop (he owns a 4x4/fabrication co.) so Ignore the fact that he is dirty &amp; nasty! (&amp; the wierd face he's making! LOL)



So I'm sure we'd all like to meet each other 'face to face' - so feel free to post your pics!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, feeling like Mrs. Robinson here, but your son is a cutie patootie!!





I hope he isn't too much of a heartbreaker!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh that is a great pic!!! Let's see if I can find one:
_From Left to Right: Yours Truly, Anthony (oldest son), Little Cameron, Reija in Red, Chris (my brother), and Mom on the end._


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

Gee thanks, what about the guy on the left??? LOL









Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

Ok, feeling like Mrs. Robinson here, but your son is a cutie patootie!!




I hope he isn't too much of a heartbreaker!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL, aww he's alright!





Now, the blonde gal, she's pretty!





hehe

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Gee thanks, what about the guy on the left??? LOL


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

LOL, wifey





Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

LOL, aww he's alright!




Now, the blonde gal, she's pretty!





hehe


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok, I don't have a current pic. This is from Maui in August 2003.

I've gone down 1 1/2 sizes since then, so my face is slightly slimmer now.






We just got new family photos done yesterday. Me, Bobby, &amp; Eddie (dog). I'll post one of those when I get the CD back.


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

Very Beautiful, I must say!!





Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

Ok, I don't have a current pic. This is from Maui in August 2003.
I've gone down 1 1/2 sizes since then, so my face is slightly slimmer now.






This is my wedding photo. Taken 1 week before the above pic.

That's not the best photo of Bobby (SO). We just got new family photos done yesterday. Me, Bobby, &amp; Eddie (dog). I'll post one of those when I get the CD back.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 6, 2004)

Very nice pix guys!! Tony, love the use of the new pool - makes a nice backdrop!! LOL And PnkCosmo - you are so pretty! love the hair!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 6, 2004)

Another of yours truly - this was taken last winter... before EasyStraight fiasco... and when I was playing around w/ Grey contacts... my eyes are really poop brown LOL



I'm back to the clear ones now... but they were fun ! LOL


----------



## Laura (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't have any pics at the mo but i might have some after Christmas coz we're getting a new digi camera. God, ye are all so photogenic (i'm so jealous!)


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh this is good news about the DIG CAM!





Originally Posted by *laura127* 

I don't have any pics at the mo but i might have some after Christmas coz we're getting a new digi camera. God, ye are all so photogenic (i'm so jealous!)


----------



## Geek (Dec 6, 2004)

Very nice picture, you are pretty. I have to post this: I had a guy on another forum (www.iwebForums.com) Say to me. Hey, who is that that NYangel98 on MakeupTalk, she is so * hot*!!



lol





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 





Another of yours truly - this was taken last winter... before EasyStraight fiasco... and when I was playing around w/ Grey contacts... my eyes are really poop brown LOL



I'm back to the clear ones now... but they were fun ! LOL


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 6, 2004)

Ok... I figured it out! Whooo! This is a picture of my daughter and me a couple of years ago at Sea World in San Antonio.






And here is one of us sliding on one of those big blow up slides at an event in Austin...


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

Lol, Thanks!





My hair changes so much, it's hard to find a current photo. Let alone, one that I might even like.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Very Beautiful, I must say!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful!

Those grey contacts are fun!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*




Another of yours truly - this was taken last winter... before EasyStraight fiasco... and when I was playing around w/ Grey contacts... my eyes are really poop brown LOL



I'm back to the clear ones now... but they were fun ! LOL


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 6, 2004)

Those are great pics, Melzie!

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* Ok... I figured it out! Whooo! This is a picture of my daughter and me a couple of years ago at Sea World in San Antonio.





And here is one of us sliding on one of those big blow up slides at an event in Austin...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice pics Melzie! You have a very pretty smile!



It's so strange, you look EXACTLY like my friend, Danielle - twins!!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 7, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I had a guy on another forum (www.iwebForums.com) Say to me. Hey, who is that that NYangel98 on MakeupTalk, she is so *hot*!!



lol LMAO!!! I guess after we log off there's a MUT "after-hours" dating site! LOL Too Funny! LOL 
(PS...Is he cute??? LOL j/k)


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

ROFL hehehe

I dunno if he is cute





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

LMAO!!! I guess after we log off there's a MUT "after-hours" dating site! LOL Too Funny! LOL 
(PS...Is he cute??? LOL j/k)


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

Very nice pics Melzie!!!





Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* 

Ok... I figured it out! Whooo! This is a picture of my daughter and me a couple of years ago at Sea World in San Antonio.






And here is one of us sliding on one of those big blow up slides at an event in Austin...


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! You all have very nice pictures, too. A very good-looking group! *whistles*


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2004)

You are such a great looking couple!!! Very nice picture!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2004)

Great picture! You are pretty. I like the grey contacts!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice pictures!! You look pretty! Congratulations on your weight loss too although you don't look like you need to lose any.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh such nice pictures! Both you and your daughter look so pretty and alike!


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2004)

Pic wouldn't show, will try again later


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

Yours?





Originally Posted by *laura127* 

Pic wouldn't show, will try again later


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup, i don't wanna upload it now though coz i don't wanna spoil My Editor!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

oh yea! I see, well, you can use your swap editor if you want





Originally Posted by *laura127* 

Yup, i don't wanna upload it now though coz i don't wanna spoil My Editor!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

I fixed it for you Bella,

To do it, just load the picture in the browser and then right click and copy, then paste it into MakeupTalk.

By the way, you are very beautiful!





Originally Posted by *BellaDuJour* 

and I love those gray contacts.. I will give the pic posting thing a shot.. This is from a couple months ago.. BellaDuJour





okay I am baffled as to how to make the picture actually appear in the post.... B


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 7, 2004)

All you guys posted some really great pics. We have a very good looking bunch, here. It's great to put a face to the posts, thanks everyone. I dont have an updated pic, but as soon as I do, I will share.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 7, 2004)

Isnt that thre truth!!! THanks shoey, you are right









Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

All you guys posted some really great pics. We have a very good looking bunch, here. It's great to put a face to the posts, thanks everyone. I dont have an updated pic, but as soon as I do, I will share.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 7, 2004)

This is me!


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2004)

I fixed the picture so it shows

Feisty, check this link out here





Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* 





This is me!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh man, not used to seeing my face that big





Thank you, Tony! As always, you rock!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice picture! I like. You look great!! Look at all these very beautiful board members we have here on Makeuptalk!


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Look at all these very beautiful board members we have here on Makeuptalk! I know! We should enter a comp for most beautiful users on a forum!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 8, 2004)

Great picture and I love your hair!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah! Cuz you know I would win that Focker!










Originally Posted by *laura127* 

I know! We should enter a comp for most beautiful users on a forum!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 11, 2004)

Once I get some new pics, I will post them.


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yeah! Cuz you know I would win that Focker!



Of course you would Tony, of course you would


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2004)

Tony's gonna be on "Next Top Model" LOL Work that runway you sexy thang!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by *BellaDuJour* and I love those gray contacts.. Thanks Bella! I liked them too, but the last kind I tried didn't come in 'steep' which the shape is of my cornea's... so they would sometimes move when i blinked - which was so annoying... the kind I used to use a few years ago I had in grey &amp; green and they fit fine, but they were a little too thick - and didn't let enough oxygen into my eyes, which my Dr. says I need - So I'm just workin' the clears again! LOL


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

Gosh, ya'll are so pretty! I don't have any very recent photos of myself, but I'll try to find a few decent ones to upload in the next few days, until we get some new pics!



Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 14, 2004)

*I don't have have any recent shots of me so thought I would post a pic. of a true beauty, my Harley



. This is the picture of her on the lot right before we bought her home. *


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2004)

SWEEEEEET! I've always wanted a bike, but I've never ridden one before, and all the bikes I've sat on - I can't reach the ground with both feet!



Dwarf LOL Although dear b/f wants to dabble in chopper building (yet ANOTHER project! LOL)



so who knows!! lol


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

Awww those pictures are so CUTE! You are all GOERGOUS!!!





This is a fantstic thread and really makes us all that much closer.Watch this space! i can't wait to see everyone else.(i suppose i will have to be brave and send mine in now...lol)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *candy* Awww those pictures are so CUTE! You are all GOERGOUS!!!



This is a fantstic thread and really makes us all that much closer.Watch this space! i can't wait to see everyone else.(i suppose i will have to be brave and send mine in now...lol)





I felt it might make us all a little closer... Lol Besides, we all talk on here together everyday that we've become friends, so it's nice to see what your friend looks like so you can put a face to the words... I hope everyone puts up a pic... it's not a fashion shoot - but it's nice to get to know everyone.


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont see it candy!!!!









Originally Posted by *candy* 

Awww those pictures are so CUTE! You are all GOERGOUS!!!



This is a fantstic thread and really makes us all that much closer.Watch this space! i can't wait to see everyone else.(i suppose i will have to be brave and send mine in now...lol)


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

I sent it to Reija,Tony.


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

What email address? We did not receive it. Use reija.e[AT]makeuptalk.com





Originally Posted by *candy* 

I sent it to Reija,Tony.


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks, as usual i made a mistake with the email addy,but i have corrected it and the anti virus is scanning them,even though it seems to be taking a while.


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

Here is a photo of me.


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow Candy! Very nice picture!





Originally Posted by *candy* 

Here is a photo of me.


----------



## Pauline (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Uncle Tony!



and Aunty Reija!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Candy, your hair is gorgeous! I love how it waves at the bottom. Very nice &amp; shiny too!

Originally Posted by *candy* Here is a photo of me.


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 16, 2004)

You are so pretty Candy. You hair is also very beautiful and looks very healthy.

Originally Posted by *candy* Here is a photo of me.


----------



## HarleyMom (Dec 16, 2004)

*Candy, you are gorgeous! You have the prettiest eyes and I love your hair.*


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2004)

Aw so pretty! I love the hair too..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow Candy - you're so pretty!!



I want that hair!!!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Isn't it hot? LOVE IT*

I thought the same thing





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Wow Candy - you're so pretty!!



I want that hair!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

Her skin is the right color for black hair - looks so good on her. I have naturally dark hair, but when I went VERY dark - it just didn't go... Wierd... Guess you have to be born with it to pull it off. But hers is georgeous!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

She kinda looks like Amy Lee of 'Evanescence'... ya think?


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't know who that is, post a pic of her so we can see





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 





She kinda looks like Amy Lee of 'Evanescence'... ya think?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

I did... HEY!!! Where'd it go!?!?



It was there before... now it's the red x of death!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 17, 2004)

ok... now it's back... thats wierd!





Just realized it only shows the pic if I have the website open that I got it from!! The minute I x out of it.. POOF! REd X. so - I saved it to my comp. and editor.. so you should be able to see it now..


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2005)

No laughing please! I tried to take a few photo's of my FOTD today but the lightling in my house is rubbish so i just took this photo to show ye what i look like! I don't usually wear hats but i was messing with my sister's one this morning &amp; thought it looked cute. Don't think i'd have the guts to wear it out though!


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2005)

Hahahahahaha

Just kidding.



Looks great! Love the coolio jeans





Originally Posted by *Laura* 

No laughing please! I tried to take a few photo's of my FOTD today but the lightling in my house is rubbish so i just took this photo to show ye what i look like! I don't usually wear hats but i was messing with my sister's one this morning &amp; thought it looked cute. Don't think i'd have the guts to wear it out though!​


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hahahahahaha GGrrrr....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 9, 2005)

Awww Laura!!! You're so cute!!



We finally get to see you besides your little avitar!! I tried doing a FOTD last night, but I couldn't get a good one w/ my lighting either. The flash was too bright, and with a muted flash, it looked like I had nothing but eyeliner on. Grrr! I actually had the whole thing going... the light/dark shadows, brow bone highligher... etc... and yet the pics came out horrible! LOL I don't know how everyone does it! LOL It even made my lips look red, when all I was wearing was a light pink gloss w/ some liner... UGH


----------



## Geek (Jan 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Awww Laura!!! You're so cute!!



We finally get to see you besides your little avitar!! I tried doing a FOTD last night, but I couldn't get a good one w/ my lighting either. The flash was too bright, and with a muted flash, it looked like I had nothing but eyeliner on. Grrr! I actually had the whole thing going... the light/dark shadows, brow bone highligher... etc... and yet the pics came out horrible! LOL I don't know how everyone does it! LOL It even made my lips look red, when all I was wearing was a light pink gloss w/ some liner... UGH







AwwwwwwI doubt it was terrible!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 9, 2005)

Last nights eyes... which look TOTALLY dark brown - lol they weren't,... only on the outer "V" - the inner was with a lighter shadow - gotta love the lighting... LOL






And here... the whole pic - looks like I"m not wearing anything! LOL Maybe I need regular sunlight



LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* AwwwwwwI doubt it was terrible! See! it IS terrible!!! LOL


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Last nights eyes... which look TOTALLY dark brown - lol they weren't,... only on the outer "V" - the inner was with a lighter shadow - gotta love the lighting... LOL





And here... the whole pic - looks like I"m not wearing anything! LOL Maybe I need regular sunlight



LOL





You're SO pretty Janelle. I love your eye look, what did you use?


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 10, 2005)

*Laura and Janelle, you both are so pretty! Laura I like the cap on you, I think you would look really cute wearing it. Janelle, I love the eye shadow, it looks very close to colors by Revlon I'm wearing now, very nice!*


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow very nice pic! Can we put that as your new profile pic?





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Last nights eyes... which look TOTALLY dark brown - lol they weren't,... only on the outer "V" - the inner was with a lighter shadow - gotta love the lighting... LOL





And here... the whole pic - looks like I"m not wearing anything! LOL Maybe I need regular sunlight



LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ugh! LOL Are you being sarcastic? LOL You can if you want - I think they're equally bad LOL Thanks for the nice comments though guys



These were Ulta's brand shadows... Luster &amp; something else, which name I don't remember b/c It's a collection kit, and I threw out the cover that says all the shadow names! LOL



But in "real" life.. its not all brown. LOL


----------



## Geek (Jan 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Ugh! LOL Are you being sarcastic? LOL You can if you want - I think they're equally bad LOL Thanks for the nice comments though guys




These were Ulta's brand shadows... Luster &amp; something else, which name I don't remember b/c It's a collection kit, and I threw out the cover that says all the shadow names! LOL



But in "real" life.. its not all brown. LOL 


noo not being sarcastic!! look good


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 10, 2005)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/member.php?u=722https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ima...ine=1105309337 Gail, you are so pretty!!!



Like the new avatar!


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2005)

Is your bad hair the pic with the HORNS?









Originally Posted by *Naturally* 

Okay ...PLEASE don't laugh at my bad hair day ...not sure WHAT was going on ..but this is a family shot of us and then I'll try to add a pic of our house and our twin billy goats (Buddy and Coco)


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 15, 2005)

*I just love family pictures and Kim your family is beautiful, I can't tell who the kids look like more, you or hubby. Your home looks so cozy too, very inviting, and the goats are so cute, when I first met my husband he had a pet goat named Toenail, we used to take him for walks around the neighborhood, sure got some weird looks from people



*


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2005)

What nice pictures Kim! Thanks for posting it. You have such an adorable family!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics Kim! Cute goats! And the family pic is so nice!


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2005)

What great pics Kim.. LOL at the goats!


----------



## stacie0129 (Jan 16, 2005)

You look great Bella....You remind me of Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *stacie0129* You look great Bella....You remind me of Sarah Jessica Parker Welcome to MUT Stacie!! I'm Janelle - Nice to meet you!


----------



## Geek (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *stacie0129* 

You look great Bella....You remind me of Sarah Jessica Parker 


Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* oh I WISH we could walk these guys! They still are afraid of us. I think they were about 4 months old when we got them ..and we actually were only to get one because the brother was sold to another couple ..but they had to return him because he cried all the time (missing his twin bro). So they gave us a deal on the pair. They are so funny though because when we first set up their pen they kept getting out and as long as you could get one by the collar and horns ..the other would follow ..they are like book ends! Of course having our dog doesn't help in getting them friendly ..he wants to play with them and they don't want to play with him! They'll snif my hair though and snif your hand ..but back up if you move! One of these days hopefully they'll be friendly ..I'd love to walk them on a leash! Granted we're in rural farm area so it's not like taking them down the block. I love their eyes though ..really wild looking pupils! LMAO! thats cute Kim! My bf's dog sometimes gets all squinty in the sun - so I say she gets "Goat eyes" becuase her pupils get like goats LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *make-me-up-gurl* Your boyfriend looks like David Duchovny from the Xfiles in this picture..... hrmmmm... maybe a lil' in this pic... not really in person - a lot of people say he looks kinda like Luke Wilson - LOL I was actually watching X-Files this morning... I'm kinda 'eh, so-so" on debating whether Duchovny is good looking or not LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's another pic of him &amp; his dad from summer of 2003... at his dad's wedding (2nd marriage obviously LOL) A little less "Duchovny" in this pic LOL





And the second is from a 4x4 show last summer... it was a group pic, &amp; that's his devious "I'm going to be an ass &amp; give the finger behind your head" look. (tried to edit that... lol - he's just the little comedian, isn't he?)


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Here's another pic of him &amp; his dad from summer of 2003... at his dad's wedding (2nd marriage obviously LOL) A little less "Duchovny" in this pic LOL




And the second is from a 4x4 show last summer... it was a group pic, &amp; that's his devious "I'm going to be an ass &amp; give the finger behind your head" look. (tried to edit that... lol - he's just the little comedian, isn't he?)





Aww, cute couple! How long have you been together?

In the pic with him and his dad, I can see the Wilson resemblance.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

No! I disagree on the wieght thingy. You look great, very beautiful girl! Thanks for posting such nice pictures here! Excellent Makeup!





Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* 

You are all so gorgeous!!
heres me then:






And Benz struggling to get away from me! (he loves me really!! LOL)
















Sorry for scaring you all, thats 5 pictures too many i think!! x I have a lot of weight to lose, and once the weight is gone from my face i look better, i have such chubby cheeks!!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

You are very pretty! Where are you from again? And the guy's name is Tiger??





Originally Posted by *Sherizz* 




Thats me and the other one is my friend "Tiger".


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Aww, cute couple! How long have you been together? In the pic with him and his dad, I can see the Wilson resemblance.

Thanks! It'll be 4 years next month


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sherizz*



Thats me and the other one is my friend "Tiger".



You remind me of Mila Kunis from "That 70's show" you look like her!



Pretty pics!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sherizz* ..really..? hihi



I love that show! they do show it here in Sweden, everyone likes it coz its wiicked



Yeah, I think you resemble her in a lot of ways


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoa! time for a REAL commitment soon???? lol





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Thanks! It'll be 4 years next month


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Whoa! time for a REAL commitment soon???? lol Nah! LOL


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't remember if we told you that Reija here (one of the owners of this site is from Finland).





I am the far left and this is our backyard





Originally Posted by *Sherizz* 

Thank You...Do you have a pic of your selft? I think NYangel started a great thread! I usually dont post pics on the net cause im so insecure of my self. You all are so so beautifull!! looking like fotomodels..... Im Originally from iraq



but born and raised in Sweden (loovely country but the mentalitie sucks! ) My friends name is Sher, which means "Tiger" in Punjabi Language



HeÂ´s Mixed! Mum from Finland and Daddy from India



Where are you from?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 18, 2005)

My hair is now blue! I took the last picture today before work.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Whoa! Nice, it matches your eyes! Icy





Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 


My hair is now blue! I took the last picture today before work.


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

Aw guys, ye're all so pretty!

Sherizz, i agree with Janelle you do resemble Jackie in That 70's Show!

Salsabelle, what can i say? You always look stunning &amp; i LOVE your make up





NyAngel98, you're guy is a hottie (lol, don't tell him i said that!!)

Scarlette, when i heard blue i though WOAH but your hair is COOL! I'm loving it!

Tony, i'm just so jealous of the backyard! It looks so mad! Oh &amp; you're pretty cool too!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys! Yeah - I guess that's why I put up with him! I am a sucker for those dimples! LOL



I'll tell him my makeuptalk friends think he's cute... so I can inflate the ego more so than it already is!! LOLOL



And yes Kim, that grin always comes out when he thinks he's pulling a fast one on someone...



Plus he's at one of his truck shows in that pic... so of COURSE he's in a good mood! LOL



He's lovable though - but there are the times I want to strangle him too! LOL Unfortunatly he is one of those people that I can never stay mad at - no matter how hard I try sometimes! He'll make some stupid face, or say something that I have to try hard not to smile.... LOL He'll see this and then make me totally lose it with a "I see you trying not to smile!!!! You're smiling!!! I see it!!! You're trying but it's not working!!!!"


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

What, I'm not pretty?









Originally Posted by *Laura* 

Aw guys, ye're all so pretty!
Sherizz, i agree with Janelle you do resemble Jackie in That 70's Show!

Salsabelle, what can i say? You always look stunning &amp; i LOVE your make up





NyAngel98, you're guy is a hottie (lol, don't tell him i said that!!)

Scarlette, when i heard blue i though WOAH but your hair is COOL! I'm loving it!

Tony, i'm just so jealous of the backyard! It looks so mad! Oh &amp; you're pretty cool too!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2005)

You are very pretty! I was born and raised in Finland and visited Sweden several times my whole life growing up. I like Sweden.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! You look great!


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

Of course you're pretty but i can't say anymore in case Reija beats me up!!! (joke)


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* I weigh 192lbs (13st10lb) and am on Weight Watchers at the moment, my goal is 140lbs (10st) so wish me luck! Trisha, firstly you DO NOT look like you weight 192lbs! I've been told i hold my weight well too but i feel like i don't. Anyway, i just wanted to let u know that we've a thread set up since 2 weeks ago for *anybody that is losing weight* at the moment. I plan to post articles, tips etc.. So check it out! I think its easier to lose weight when you've someone doing it with you coz you stay motivated!


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

Everyone is different! I weigh myself on Wednesdays so i'll probably post on Thursdays but i like to have a look at it every now and then.. *off i go to find some articles to post*!!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

*New Pics of your Admininstrators
Tony - Reija - Cameron
*_(this was yesterday 1-18-2005)_​


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* 

Tony, love the pics, they are cute! You guys are gorgeous!! x 


Thanks!!! So are you!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Awww, that's nice. Yeah, we aren't quite as busy a MUA, but we are nicer!



MakeupTalk is well moderated and we won't allow some of this shit I have heard of on MUA. Anyhow, it's nice to have you here! * (((HUGS)))*





Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* 

Aaaw thanks




I think I'm gona live at MUT rather than MUA!! its much nicer here! Too much pettiness on MUA sometimes. xx


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2005)

Would you look at the post on the guy in pic no.1 Tony!!! LMAO, just kidding with you. ye all look great &amp; Cameron is just ADORABLE


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks very much Trisha, you seem so genuine, sweet and nice! MakeupTalk is exaclty about what you are mentioning, returning back and continuing conversations, following other users, watching/conducting reviews, and going for swaps. Tony and his group have programmed some excellent usability and functionality into MUT. It has taken a bit for it to take off (being a tad different than MUA and outta the norm for beauty boards), but we think that it's functionality is unsurpassed and knew it would catch on. We hope we don't leave any users behind with its deep functionality, but we can help if need be.

Thank you very much for becoming a model registered user on MuT and it's our pleasure to be able to bring to you a FREE beauty board without the crappy drama that some of the others have. Lets all have fun, giggle laugh, and get to know each other well. Sometimes I am not around that much due to my other duties, but there is always a moderator here (or Tony) that can help w/ anything.

Take care and thanks again





Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* 

Busy doesnt always = good, so thats cool with me, I like to be able to come back to posts and carry on coversations!
On MUA, i feel like i only "know" a few people, and 2 of those people i speak to on MSN anyway!! It rather impersonal really! And there are certain members that annoy me (thats the nicest word I can think of!)

Already on here it feels



COSY



, i love it!! x

Anyhow, gota go for dinner now, enough of me being sentimental!!

Bye for now,

Luv Trisha x


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Very much Trisha, very well put Reija!





Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* 

Busy doesnt always = good, so thats cool with me, I like to be able to come back to posts and carry on coversations!
On MUA, i feel like i only "know" a few people, and 2 of those people i speak to on MSN anyway!! It rather impersonal really! And there are certain members that annoy me (thats the nicest word I can think of!)

Already on here it feels



COSY



, i love it!! x

Anyhow, gota go for dinner now, enough of me being sentimental!!

Bye for now,

Luv Trisha x


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Rofl? what is so funny about it? the look I am givin?









Originally Posted by *Laura* 

Would you look at the post on the guy in pic no.1 Tony!!! LMAO, just kidding with you. ye all look great &amp; Cameron is just ADORABLE


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *New Pics of your Admininstrators*

*Tony - Reija - Cameron*

_(this was yesterday 1-18-2005)_

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks! Mountain High Ski resort





Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* 

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *New Pics of your Admininstrators*

*Tony - Reija - Cameron*

_(this was yesterday 1-18-2005)_

Ooooh - our fearless leader is a hottie! LOL




Reija you have such a nice smile!!!!! Little Cameron looks just like you! (sorry Tony! LOL But from that pic... I see a lot of Reija!



) You are all so cute!





I like the 1st pic Tony... it's that "GQ - don't act like you're looking at the camera pose"! Tres chic' !!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

nope... wait! I take that back... he has your nose!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* I must say BIG THANKS to Laura for introducing me to this site!!





xxx

Claps to Laura for introducing us to a new, cool chick!



You seem very sweet Trisha! Glad you joined us!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL actually I really wasnt.



It was just a quick camio of me standing there in the snow





Hehehehe funny post Janelle!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Ooooh - our fearless leader is a hottie! LOL



Reija you have such a nice smile!!!!! Little Cameron looks just like you! (sorry Tony! LOL But from that pic... I see a lot of Reija!



) You are all so cute!





I like the 1st pic Tony... it's that "GQ - don't act like you're looking at the camera pose"! Tres chic' !!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* It was just a quick camio of me standing there in the snow



Suuuuuure it was! LOL



Don't worry - we won't tell anyone you're going GQ on us! *wink wink*!


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Suuuuuure it was! LOL



Don't worry - we won't tell anyone you're going GQ on us! *wink wink*!







LOL, its the American Chopper glasses huh! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

They're not posing either tony... just a quick cameo of a few guys stranded at an airport wearing nothing but matching white boxers because it's so gosh-darn hot out! LOLOL



Where are YOU in this pic??? HMMMMMM!!!???!?!?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL, its the American Chopper glasses huh! LOL Yup! LOL Now all you need is the signature Teuttel Handlebar Moustache


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2005)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!! hahahah I cracked up! Jesus! Is that a 98 pack?





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 





They're not posing either tony... just a quick cameo of a few guys stranded at an airport wearing nothing but matching white boxers because it's so gosh-darn hot out! LOLOL



Where are YOU in this pic??? HMMMMMM!!!???!?!?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's the WHOLE KEG BABY!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SalsaBelle1983* Aaaaw thanks chica!! x



Anytime!



Glad you're liking it here! - I'm obsessed with this place! LOL Like now for instance, I'm technically supposed to be "working" -


----------



## PnkCosmo (Jan 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *New Pics of your Admininstrators*

*Tony - Reija - Cameron*

_(this was yesterday 1-18-2005)_

Aww!! You guys are the cutest family! Great pics!


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Thanks!! We try LOL





Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

Aww!! You guys are the cutest family! Great pics!


----------



## Laura (Jan 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*




They're not posing either tony... just a quick cameo of a few guys stranded at an airport wearing nothing but matching white boxers because it's so gosh-darn hot out! LOLOL



Where are YOU in this pic??? HMMMMMM!!!???!?!?





OMG, i'm ROTFLMAO! Janelle, all your posts have me LMAO! Sure you weren't posing Tony!
Trisha, i'm delighted you joined up to MuT aswell! You're a true sweetie &amp; its great to have you here


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 1, 2006)

Memories for you MuT vets that are still around!


----------



## Laura (Feb 1, 2006)

CRINGE! I had to edit the posts with my pic.. LOL!

Aw look at nelly and leo!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty*  Memories for you MuT vets that are still around! Aww, thanx for the BUMP, Mel! I enjoyed this thread.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aww, thanx for the BUMP, Mel! I enjoyed this thread.



No problem!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* can whoever quoted my pics please delete them!!!!!!!!
dont i sound like a suckup too!

done




loved going through this thread! so cute!


----------



## lilla (Feb 2, 2006)

Too funny!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yeah! Cuz you know I would win that Focker!


----------



## sherice (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2006)

very pretty, sherice!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 18, 2006)

People tell me I look different in every pic they see of me, but here's some pics:

My hubby's in a few of 'em, and there's a pic from my wedding of my and my little sister.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, I'm going to post since I dug this thread out of the woodwork.....here's me


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 18, 2006)

hawt.


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

Me


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* People tell me I look different in every pic they see of me, but here's some pics:
My hubby's in a few of 'em, and there's a pic from my wedding of my and my little sister.

Kee, your gorgeous and your wedding pic is amazing. You look so pretty. The Doggys very cute too.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FrillyChimps47* Kee, your gorgeous and your wedding pic is amazing. You look so pretty. The Doggys very cute too.






Thank you so much



I should have added a pic of our current dog, Odin!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Thank you so much



I should have added a pic of our current dog, Odin! How about getting a doggy and naming him or her Bodom? Come here Bodom, good boy, good boy. LOL.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *FrillyChimps47* How about getting a doggy and naming him or her Bodom? Come here Bodom, good boy, good boy. LOL.



Woman, you are a GENIOUS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Woman, you are a GENIOUS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Genious? Me? Nah.



.......OK!


----------



## senelips (Feb 18, 2006)

How do you insert an image, silly question, I know.


----------



## Geek (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *senelips* 

How do you insert an image, silly question, I know. 


Hey Senelips, check out our how do I forum here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/for...Questions.html


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

well...Im almost embarrased to add my pic after seeing all you beauties but I suppose it's only fair to play along. I don't often allow my photo to be taken so I don't have many but here's one of me at a beach party last summer

http://shutter05.pictures.aol.com/data/pictures/06/001/7F/CB/BE/E1/12nutV039VGB3TLmSg1qZGiLKQf4vgXn02A2


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

uuugh, the red X...guess I was right, shouldnt show the pic LOL


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are a few since... I'm a camera whore.. LOL

The first one is me and my boyfriend Luca

The 2nd one is of me at my school christmas party.. I currently have a walking cast and my friends decided to decorate it!

and 3rd one is just me.. plain old me


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Thank you so much



I should have added a pic of our current dog, Odin! What kinda dog is Odin!?I love love doggies!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 19, 2006)

You all look awesome!! We have such a hottie bunch at MuT!! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Here are some miscellaneous pics...


----------



## Becka (Feb 19, 2006)

OMG I love this thread!!! I had never seen it before today. We have some really hot chicks on MUT, everyone looks like fashion models!


----------



## Geek (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, im glad someone bumped it


----------



## beauty18 (Feb 4, 2007)

Great pictures everyone... ill have to find one soon!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 4, 2007)

Everyone is so smoking hot! Maybe one of these days I will post a picture. I am shy!


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://home.comcast.net/~kristardesign/DSCF0013_4.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~kristardesign/DSCF0019_7.jpg

My hair is now blue! I took the last picture today before work.

scarlette is Beautiful!! i love the red and blue hair... did i mention that scarlette is beautiful..
Tony you have a beautiful family and your not so bad yourself..lol


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! You are Gorgeous!!

~Lori

Originally Posted by *SqueeKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif People tell me I look different in every pic they see of me, but here's some pics:
My hubby's in a few of 'em, and there's a pic from my wedding of my and my little sister.


----------



## katana (Nov 3, 2008)

Lovely photos everyone!


----------

